# has anyone seen this dress?



## cutandrun (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok, was just browsing communities on LJ when I came across this post. I really really need this dress, but I'm not from the US so can anyone tell me if they've seen this dress at wet seal, (the poster said it was from there) cos the site doesn't show it... Or if you've seen it, or something similar, elsewhere, please tell me! I'll be eternally grateful!  

http://community.livejournal.com/mad.../21656473.html


----------



## aeni (Aug 25, 2006)

are you the same size as her? you could ask if you could buy.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 25, 2006)

I've seen a black one exactly like that from Forever 21. You should try their website.


----------



## cutandrun (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks!! I did go onto Forever 21's site but maybe I didn't look hard enough


----------



## User34 (Aug 25, 2006)

on the comment section someone asked her and she said she  thinks she got it at wet seal.


----------

